

The Design of the Mac OS X Shutdown Feature - bane
http://arno.org/arnotify/2006/11/the-design-of-the-mac-os-x-shutdown-feature/

======
bane
I thought this was worth a post due just to this quote

"A lot of the difficulties that Apple ran into with Copland were due to an
inability to manage this complexity. The scope of the project was just more
than the organization and processes we had could deal with."

It turns out technology is the easy part. Organization and management is the
hard bit. As companies and products have grown, I'm curious what things other
HNers have seen that works/doesn't work?

------
otterley
[2006]

